

New Opera 15 Beta with Blink engine - grotos
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/

======
lurkinggrue
This is horrible. Every feature I loved about opera is gone.

This is chrome with a slight opera theme.

------
simonw
This links to the blog index page, but it should link to the individual blog
entry: [http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/opera-
next-15-0-release...](http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/opera-
next-15-0-released)

------
captn3m0
Not available for Linux yet :(

------
workbench
Opera's workings change far too often to bother supporting it

~~~
PavlovsCat
Care to elaborate?

------
tominated
Blink is Google's fork of WebKit, which is being used in the upcoming versions
of Chrome. Opera is using plain WebKit.

~~~
wluu
Actually, according this blog -
[http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2013/05/28/a-first-peek-at-
ope...](http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2013/05/28/a-first-peek-at-opera-15-for-
computers)

"It's called Opera Next 15 and it's based on Chromium 28 — which means that it
comes with Blink on board"

~~~
tominated
Oh cool. Last I heard was that they weren't going to use Blink.

~~~
shardling
Since they announced they'd been using Blink literally the same day Blink was
announced, you should start listening to better sources. :P

~~~
deno
They said they weren’t using Blink yet for the _mobile_ browser, still
Chromium though, not Webkit. I can see how someone might get confused.

